

[video] What Is Web-scale IT? - aluciani
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TJAeXioQYM

======
aluciani
Web-scale hyper-converged infrastructure solutions are revolutionizing the
enterprise datacenter by delivering efficient, radically simple physical,
virtual and cloud environments.

------
will_hughes
I really can't tell if this is a parody or not - the number of meaningless b.s
terms they throw around is absurd.

